# Jetta ASR and ABS lights on.. Grinding feel



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 and recently while driving I got a sort of heavy grinding feel on the brake pedal while trying to brake.. After this happened the ABS and the ASR light came on and then the brake pedal went back to normal, but the lights stayed on.. I know that somethings wrong with the ABS system but what could be causing the malfunction? There has been two times that my brakes locked up while driving leaving me with no brakes on the front, and I had to use the e-brake..
Thanks, help would be appreciated


----------



## TDIMARK (Aug 29, 2001)

could be time for new pads in the front,grinding could be metal on metal


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (TDIMARK)*

Umm that can't be it because after the ABS and ASR lights light up (usually about 5 minutes after starting and driving the car) , the grinding goes away.. Its the same grinding you get when braking hard with a proper working ABS system...


----------



## Ferris1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Masso)*

So it's not a "grinding" issue......it's a hard ABS "pulsing" issue?


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (Ferris1)*

yes! exactly and it happens even if the pedal is not pressed! you can feel the pulsing through the accelerator too







im guessing that it might be a bad sensor thats making the ABS system activate itself for no reason..


----------



## Ferris1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Masso)*

Could be the ABS control module is bad....or bad sensor.....I would take it to the stealership and have them hook it up to the puter and pull the codes.....not that expensive of a check. .....local brake shops might be able to do that with their free brake inspection....try the big name places.......but make sure you take it to several different places so you can get several opinions.


----------



## Ferris1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Masso)*

One last thing....this might sound like a dumb question.....but it can cause brake issues......have you checked the brake fluid level.....low fluid can cause problems.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (Ferris1)*

I finally found the problem and I cant believe something this small could cause brake failure..
Replaced speed sensor and magic! the problem is gone..


----------

